
Winners: Kantar Information Is Beautiful Awards 2015 - ingve
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2015/information-is-beautiful-awards-winners-2015/
======
intrasight
I think there is some irony in the fact that
[http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com](http://www.informationisbeautifulawards.com)
comes up completely blank with uBlock Origin blocking 3rd party stuff.

~~~
chias
Not for me it doesn't:
[https://i.imgur.com/S5bjDuf.png](https://i.imgur.com/S5bjDuf.png)

